# Lamb's running free!



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry no pictures, but my two sheep are finally out of there quarantine! And either my ewe lamb Rose is in heat...or shes just very happy to be back outside.
She started humping my poor wether Mist, then shot around the pen and chased the goats, then went right back to humping the poor guy...
Shes just racing around like a fruit cake! Its adorable! And my LGD pup's are keeping a respectful distance after the two sheep ran them over. 
But, yeah I figured you guys would be one of the few people who would be able to appreciate or understand my little story. Any clue if it sounds like shes just happy to be out, or in heat?


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 2, 2013)

Aha! I laughed out loud at the Pup part!! Glad they're happy to be out of quarentine!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 2, 2013)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Aha! I laughed out loud at the Pup part!! Glad they're happy to be out of quarentine!


Yeah that was amusing after I checked them over to make sure they were Ok, my little Mara has been showing some chasing traits, and I do think the sheep just put an immediate stop to it. Ha! One good trample and they haven't wanted to so much as pester the goats to play.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol, sounds like she's happy. One of my ewe lambs from last year would run around their pen and she'd get all excited and start humping her sister and her mother. But as for heat, no she's not in heat.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 2, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Lol, sounds like she's happy. One of my ewe lambs from last year would run around their pen and she'd get all excited and start humping her sister and her mother. But as for heat, no she's not in heat.


Excellent! Oh i am very glad to hear shes happy ^^ 
I was wondering about that for a moment, I couldn't figure out if it was heat or happy XD and its happy!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 2, 2013)

I think she sounds REALLY happy to be FREE!  Yay for her!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 10, 2013)

Now we have pictures!! 

























My Jacobs wether Mist, and my baby Shetland Rosie are happily outside and loving it! Even if the goats are being rude and keeping them from the shealter, poor guys  Were getting the barn for sure this year so the lean-to will have to do.
Other then that, Rosie jumped up on my back with her front hooves to say hello!!! Oh it was so cute!! And Mist blehs at me every time he seems me ^^ so cute!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 11, 2013)

Awww they are so cute! They look so happy in the snow


----------

